# So... did she water your tree for xmas?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

The standard

Now that Christmas has come and gone, the question remains... did your woman water, with copious amounts of her saliva up and down, your tree trunk this holiday season?

We can include Hanukkah, Christmas, Kwanzaa, and Festivus for the definition of "holiday season"...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ahahaha and here it comes again

Guess I should expect a similar thread in new years eve correct?


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

No.

And I can already answer for New Year's as well. No.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Got to get my post in before this gets locked,

She used the electric tree. . . .


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Last night, yes.

We were cuddling on the couch and Mrs.CuddleBug was loving my arm around her and man heat. She also loves my heart beat because it soothes her, so she places her hand there.

Moments later....her hand is on my abs and in my underwear....:grin2:

She proceeds with the oral, then wants to go upstairs. I say your oral is so amazing, more....

She then gives me even better oral, not going upstairs now, and puts her hand under my bum to push me into her mouth more.

I then put my hand on her head and BAM.....she burps, smiles and sorta giggles while I get her almond milk or root beer.

I always tell her how amazing she is, her tongue, etc. and that makes her do an even better job and it doesn't matter if its 5 minutes or 30 minutes.

Mr.CuddleBug is a happy man.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I knew this post was coming...!
:woohoo:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Not at my house. We went to an artificial one years ago. Holy Crap! Um, Uh I get it now. I should probably close this thread. Crap!!

Oh, what the hell. Yup, Mrs. Amp "spruced" up the ole tree.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

So we're polling about aquatics now?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Ahahaha and here it comes again
> 
> Guess I should expect a similar thread in new years eve correct?


I hope so! Now I look forward to holidays merely because of this. I think it's hysterical. :grin2:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm responsible for watering my own tree.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I dunked my tree into a woman's vagina.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr The Other said:


> I dunked my tree into a woman's vagina.
> 
> Am I doing this right?


You mean your tree met a beaver?


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

ExiledBayStater said:


> You mean your tree met a beaver?


It specifically was not gnawed at and no beaver.


----------

